# Single Malt recomendations



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I enjoy a good Scotch now and then but have not had experience with very many different brands. Hoping maybe some of you more experienced Scotch lovers could point me in the direction of something new to try. My current favorite is Macallan 18yr and I also enjoy the 12yr sherry cask Macallan for a "everyday" (affordable). I have tried 12yr Glenlivet (meh), 18yr Glenlivet (ok) and Glenmorange 12yr (ok). If anyone can give me a recommendation of something new to try based off my tastes post away!

:fish2:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Auchentoshan is my personal favorite if you like scottish whiskey P:

three wood is fantastic w/ a cigar


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Some Glenmorangie you may like is their 18yr or the Quinta Ruban (12yr). I really enjoy the Quinta Ruban. They have other similar offering that are all finished in different types of wine casks. The QR is finished (last 2 years) in Port. Glenfiddich 15 is quite good too. It isn't as sweet, and has more wood notes than some of the heavily sherried whiskies like the Macallan 18.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Some Glenmorangie you may like is their 18yr or the Quinta Ruban (12yr). I really enjoy the Quinta Ruban. They have other similar offering that are all finished in different types of wine casks. The QR is finished (last 2 years) in Port. Glenfiddich 15 is quite good too. It isn't as sweet, and has more wood notes than some of the heavily sherried whiskies like the Macallan 18.


^ listen to this guy


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Oban and Cragganmore.
Both quite good.

I always have a bottle of Oban around.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

another spayside malt that uses sherry buts is Glenfarcas the 15 yo is excellent, though then ten is v.good. If you want to try something completely different try highland park as there 18 yo has twice won spirit of the year and is an excellent malt.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Balvenie DoubleWood if you are looking for more affordable.
Cardhu is excellent and can be had for about $40 per bottle.

Both Excellent although my favorite is the Macallan 18 then the Laphroig 30 but not for everyday drinking.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Justin, what is it about Macallan 18 that you like? That'll help narrow down what else you'd enjoy. Have you tried the Glenlivit 15yr French Oak?

My personal favorite right now is Talisker.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I would also suggest hitting up an Irish bar. I found one in downtown PHX with around 100 single malts to choose from. They had a nice book to make selection easy and had some tasting notes next to the name. The one I found has amazing prices. (ex: lagavulin 16 for $10-12 a drink, costs $80-100 a bottle).


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

+1 on the Laphroig 30, fantastic whiskey


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas. The cigar lounge I frequent once a month has a decent selection of spirits, I will make a short list from here and give them a taste. Hopefully they have the Highland Park mentioned below. One of my customers is the WSLCB (Washington State Liquor Control Board) and the Highland Park box is always calling my name when I go in to one of their stores, even though I have never tried it!



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Justin, what is it about Macallan 18 that you like? That'll help narrow down what else you'd enjoy.


I will also have to revisit the Macallan 18 as it's been a few months since I had any and cannot point out specifically why it's my favorite off the top of my head.:loco:


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

I prefer a good cuban cigar with lowland malts. The lighter, floral, and more delicate single malts from this area seem to pair really well with aged Partagas, VR, and Monte's. The more floral, vanilla, and honeyed the cigar the better it pairs with these scotches. I *HATE *island whisky. Way too peaty and smoky for me which means no Lagavulin, Talisker, and Caol Ila for me. I will go Highland in some cases.

My favorites are below:

Dalwhinnie 15yr
Glenkinchie Distillers Ed.
Glenkinchie 12yr
Highland Park 12yr
Macallan 12yr
Glenfiddich 12yr
Auchentoshan 10yr
***Cragganmore Distillers Ed.***- My favorite, very balanced


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

The Glenlivet single malt scotch 12 years old! Goes well with many cigars!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Gonna throw out a different suggestion. Red Breast. It is a single malt Irish whiskey. It is very caramel-y, very smooth, with a touch of wood. It is a 12yr old. It is a fairly decorated Irish Whiskey. It is absolutely delicious and affordable at under $40.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

piperdown said:


> I always have a bottle of Oban around.


same here.

J.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

amsgpwarrior said:


> I *HATE *island whisky. Way too peaty and smoky for me


i love them  i just don't smoke when i drink those.

J.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

Something out of asia, the Yamazaki 18. That is a very fine dram indeed :beerchug:.

I do love my glenmorangie's though. Had the opportunity to try the signet last month and that was delicious. 

Right now my go to drink is the Glenfiddich Snow Phoenix which is a limited edition.


----------



## ameyers41 (May 19, 2011)

They've been listed already, but I too always have bottle of Oban around. Highland Park 15 or 18 is great too.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

scottw said:


> Cardhu is excellent and can be had for about $40 per bottle.


I definitely agree that Cardu is a good drop for the price.
It's has limited availability in Aust and I'm running out of my bottle. I'll have to hunt around for some more soon.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome list everyone, cannot wait till I make it down to Smoky Joes to give some a taste. Although if I try them all in one sitting I may get a slight buzz...


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm a really big fan of the Glenfiddich 15 and Fine Oak, they are really good. But right now my absolute favorite is Aberlour Abunda'h Cask Strength. A little stronger than usually but amazing!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> I'm a really big fan of the Glenfiddich 15 and Fine Oak, they are really good. But right now my absolute favorite is Aberlour Abunda'h Cask Strength. A little stronger than usually but amazing!


Are you living in my liquor cabinet? I have both the Glenfiddich 15 and the Arberlour. Really enjoy them both too. Any other favorites you would recommend?


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

This thread is making me drool! Very dangerous since it's about time to go to the liquor store for more Scotch. I'm finishing up a bottle of Logan 12yo (it's a blend, but very good). Going to go with a single malt when it's gone.


----------



## Rob2655 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of the Glenmorangie line of Scotch. Quinta Ruban is incredibly complex, Lasanta's Sherry Cask finish is excellent, and Sonnalta PX takes Sherry Cask aging to a new level. These are all initially matured in Bourbon casks, which lends to their complexity. The Balvenie makes a couple that are worth exploring, both double aged. One is their Doublewood, and the other is a Caribbean Cask, which ages the Scotch in a Rum Cask, and adds an interesting spice note. If you're looking for something with a little more floral and fruit notes, try The Glenrothes, a great Speyside Scotch.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Balvenie / Glenmorangie / Oban are a few I really enjoy. The Balvenie Rum Cask is amazing


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Are you living in my liquor cabinet? I have both the Glenfiddich 15 and the Arberlour. Really enjoy them both too. Any other favorites you would recommend?


If those two bottles are in your liquor cabinet, then I wish I was living there!:beerchug:

I've also enjoyed the Macallan Select Oak and Cask Strengths also, but they are definitely not as flavorful as Aberlour. Also IMHO, the 18 yr Aberlour has nothing on the Cask Strength! I wish I could throw a few more out there, but I really can't get my self to stray to far from Aberlour or Glenfiddich, why mess with a good thing? Those 2 (really three, because I like the Solera 15 yr in addition to the Fine Oak) are great Whisky's, especially at the price. After the first time I had the Abunda'h, I was hooked, I went back and bought 6 more bottles!:shock:


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

amsgpwarrior said:


> I *HATE *island whisky. Way too *peaty and smoky* for me which means no Lagavulin, Talisker, and Caol Ila for me.


Ah, the best things in life, just try to have a sip and not remember cool evenings in the woods by a campfire  .

I love a good Islay scotch, and though I haven't tried them all (yet), for now Laphroaig is my favorite. The ten year is good (and affordable, if you can still find it), the 18 is great, and I imagine the 30 to taste like angel tears. The McClellands Islay is okay but it's essentially un-aged. They make an (I think) 18 year as well that is probably pretty solid.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't mind Islay malts, but I can't drink many of the massive peat ones (Ardberg being one). 
I do enjoy the Laphroaig every now and then but haven't had to many Islay's.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Of course, don't forget to taste it properly (this guy freaking cracks me up)

Tasting Scotch Whiskey.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

What great suggestions. I have tried most of the above.. (I go to Whiskey Fest every year.. They have them in San Francisco, New York, and Chicago).

The nice thing about Single Malts is they are like cigars, there are many different brands and many different tastes.

Always in my bar (with back up bottles in case I run low...):

Oban 14
GlennLevit 15
Dalwhinnie 15
RedBreast (I know, Irish Single Malt, but oh so smooooooth...)


I also really like the following:

GlennLevit Nadurra
GlennMorangie Nectar d'Oro

Older (18 years plus) Springbank is very good when I can find it. (My Dad always comes over and "samples" it all away....)

Sorry if I have miss-spelled some (or all) of these great scotches. My Scottish isn't very well.

Go to your favorite Whisk(e)y bar and sample as many different ones that you can. If in Vegas, go to Strip Steak and ask for their Scotch menu. It blew me away. Another great selection at Bourbon and Branch in San Francisco. 

-Andy


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Juicestain said:


> Awesome list everyone, cannot wait till I make it down to Smoky Joes to give some a taste. Although if I try them all in one sitting I may get a slight buzz...


Another great scotch to try is the lagavulin 16 year. It's a peaty scotch, from the description of what you've tried, you haven't had any peaty scotches yet. The Highland park, Laphroaig, Talisker, Lagavulin are Isley scotches, and will have a "smoke" or peat flavor. Complements a cigar very well, but sometimes can be overpowering to people who are just getting in to scotch.

PS Smokey Joe's carries Lagavulin 16year. I know because thats what i sip on when I'm there


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> Another great scotch to try is the lagavulin 16 year. It's a peaty scotch, from the description of what you've tried, you haven't had any peaty scotches yet. The Highland park, Laphroaig, Talisker, Lagavulin are Isley scotches, and will have a "smoke" or peat flavor. Complements a cigar very well, but sometimes can be overpowering to people who are just getting in to scotch.
> 
> PS Smokey Joe's carries Lagavulin 16year. I know because thats what i sip on when I'm there


Highland Park is not a Islay malt, its distilled in Orkney ( I live in Orkney) only reason I know.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Good suggestions here.

I'm not sure if they're still doing it, but the last bottle of Highland Park 12 I bought had a mini/airport bottle of the 18 packaged with it. Not a bad way to try the 18.

Another semi inexpensive (at least around here) choice is Balvenie Doublewood. Not much of a finish, but very agreeable nonetheless.

Lagavulin 16 is my fave rave of the moment, along with Aberlour A'bunadh cask strength and Talisker.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

sligub said:


> Highland Park is not a Islay malt, its distilled in Orkney ( I live in Orkney) only reason I know.


My mistake, But it's still a peaty scotch 

Man you must have access to the best scotch in the world living there!\ :bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone ever check out this guy's reviews on youtube? He's sampled a pretty impressive array of malts. Pretty entertaining and informative:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have watched several of that guys reviews. He's pretty entertaining and uses all sorts of criteria including price. He will deduct points if the bottle is more than $70 or so (U.S.) and bottled at cask strength. He is also determined to get distillers to stop chill filtering and using caramel for color....this can only be good for all of us!

As for a reccomendation, I love young Islays, and have really taken a liking to Talisker from Skye lately. It still has the peaty character but I taste more "ocean" than in most Islays I have tried. I picked the Talisker to accompany the first Padron Family Reserve #45 Maduro from the box that I was able to get my hands on.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> I have watched several of that guys reviews. He's pretty entertaining and uses all sorts of criteria including price. He will deduct points if the bottle is more than $70 or so (U.S.) and bottled at cask strength. He is also determined to get distillers to stop chill filtering and using caramel for color....this can only be good for all of us!
> 
> As for a reccomendation, I love young Islays, and have really taken a liking to Talisker from Skye lately. It still has the peaty character but I taste more "ocean" than in most Islays I have tried. I picked the Talisker to accompany the first Padron Family Reserve #45 Maduro from the box that I was able to get my hands on.


Have you tried the Springbank 10year? No artificial coloring added and not chill filtered but tons of great peaty flavor. It's one of my favorites scotches to date.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> Have you tried the Springbank 10year? No artificial coloring added and not chill filtered but tons of great peaty flavor. It's one of my favorites scotches to date.


I have not but that is going on the list to pick up this weekend for sure. I am a sucker for peaty whiskey. Thanks


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Some amazing info in this thread guys from my simple question. 2 Weeks till I get down to the lounge and do some tasting, I'll let you know my thoughts after tasting. Keep 'it going:thumb:


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> My mistake, But it's still a peaty scotch
> 
> Man you must have access to the best scotch in the world living there!\ :bowdown::bowdown:


My local has a bottle of 50yo highland park that's $16,000 ish a bottle retail it's £450($480) a nip (25ml). They bought 2 bottles last year and have a third of one left because of American and japenese tourists. http://www.harrods.com/product/000000000002280078?cid=GP_20110704&channel=googleproducts


----------



## jneely (Aug 17, 2009)

Aberlour a'bunadh. Yes.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Mr_mich said:


> Another great scotch to try is the lagavulin 16 year. It's a peaty scotch, from the description of what you've tried, you haven't had any peaty scotches yet. The Highland park, Laphroaig, Talisker, Lagavulin are Isley scotches, and will have a "smoke" or peat flavor. Complements a cigar very well, but sometimes can be overpowering to people who are just getting in to scotch.
> 
> PS Smokey Joe's carries Lagavulin 16year. I know because thats what i sip on when I'm there


Lagavulin is my favorite scotch. Wish I could afford it more regularly!

Based in your list, I'm going to have try that Highland Park now!


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Tried the scapa 1993 cask strength which was fantastic. The normal scapa 16yo is really good too.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

amsgpwarrior said:


> I *HATE *island whisky. Way too peaty and smoky for me which means no Lagavulin, Talisker, and Caol Ila for me. I will go Highland in some cases.


That's funny, I'm completely opposite, give me something from Islay and I'm a happy camper. Lagavulin is outstanding; however I think its lost a little somethin in recent years. Laphroaig 10 year will knock your socks off with peat, brine, and medicinal notes...their quarter cask is just as intense, but somehow better....their 15 year is more like the Lagavulin 16. Ardbeg 10 is respectable, not as intense or good as the Laphroaig 10. I've only had the Caol Ila 18 and was not impressed, heavy fresh peppercorn spice and hot, no where near as refined as an 18 should be. Bowmore 12 is the only Bowmore I have had, its a fairly average Scotch IMO. Of course, the other island's have their own character...but, for me Islay is where its at when sipping Scotch by itself. Pairing, well then I have to start thinking outside of Islay.


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just got a bottle of Old Pulteney 12 (the GF rocks) that I'm gonna crack open tonight... will let you know.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Very new scotch drinker here. Before last night, I had only ever had lowland and islay scotch, and hadn't really enjoyed it, too peaty, mossy, medicinal, tastes like dust. I am a bourbon drinker at the core, but I really want to find a scotch to love. Last night I went out to dinner, and at the suggestion of the bartender, had a Balvenie DoubleWood. It was right up my alley. I have read though a few of the threads here for recommendations, and my head is spinning..lol so many keep separate. 
Can anyone help with a recommendation of single malt that is Highlands that has a similar flavor profile to the doublewood? I am going to the liquor store today and have a budget of about $50 and would buy doublewood, but want to try something different. Thanks Fellas!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

dahu said:


> Can anyone help with a recommendation of single malt that is Highlands that has a similar flavor profile to the doublewood? I am going to the liquor store today and have a budget of about $50 and would buy doublewood, but want to try something different. Thanks Fellas!


Dalwinnie perhaps - but is does cost more than the Balvenie Doublewwod in my area...


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

dahu said:


> Very new scotch drinker here. Before last night, I had only ever had lowland and islay scotch, and hadn't really enjoyed it, too peaty, mossy, medicinal, tastes like dust. I am a bourbon drinker at the core, but I really want to find a scotch to love. Last night I went out to dinner, and at the suggestion of the bartender, had a Balvenie DoubleWood. It was right up my alley. I have read though a few of the threads here for recommendations, and my head is spinning..lol so many keep separate.
> Can anyone help with a recommendation of single malt that is Highlands that has a similar flavor profile to the doublewood? I am going to the liquor store today and have a budget of about $50 and would buy doublewood, but want to try something different. Thanks Fellas!


The double wood is one of my favorites. You can't go wrong with a bottle of that. Another good one would be the Balvanie 15year. It's a little bit sweeter, honey and carmel notes, as most 15 years are, but since you are a burboun drinker i don't think you would mind, since most borbouns imho are pretty sweat.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Frodo said:


> Dalwinnie perhaps - but is does cost more than the Balvenie Doublewwod in my area...





Mr_mich said:


> The double wood is one of my favorites. You can't go wrong with a bottle of that. Another good one would be the Balvanie 15year. It's a little bit sweeter, honey and carmel notes, as most 15 years are, but since you are a burboun drinker i don't think you would mind, since most borbouns imho are pretty sweat.


Thanks guys! I will report back tonight


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

dahu said:


> Thanks guys! I will report back tonight


If you like sweet and caramel-y without much wood or smoke taste like the doublewood, give the Redbreast 12yr a try. It's an Irish Single Malt and is great. Another good one from Scotland is Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban. I like those two better than the Doublewood and are at the same price point.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Glenmorangie | Glenmorangie The Original

I went with the glenmorangie, just did the original, I wanted to try the original before anything else. Great stuff, exactly the taste profile I was looking for!

how is glenmorangie pronounced?


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

dahu said:


> Glenmorangie | Glenmorangie The Original
> 
> I went with the glenmorangie, just did the original, I wanted to try the original before anything else. Great stuff, exactly the taste profile I was looking for!
> 
> how is glenmorangie pronounced?


Who the heck knows! Just looked it up though. Sounded like _Glen-Morrun-Jee_ where the r is kind of rolled or there is a d in there. Glenmorangie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Here is the wiki page with a sound clip for ya. I haven't had their original, but if you like that I imagine you will love that Quinta Ruban. The Macallan is certainly in that same flavor profile of sweet, no smoke, and very little wood with lots of desert wine characteristics coming from the Sherry Cask aging.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

The original is good, Signet fantastic!
I have tried the quinta ruben, lasanta, and nectar d'or and they all have their different finishes. I tend to gravitate towards the original though because I feel it's a good price point for an everyday drink.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

This is an excellent thread with many great suggestions. My taste profile is all over the ScottiIsh map, from Glenmorangie and Balvenie to Lagavulin and Ardbeg. One of my past times is to do what I call dusty bottle searches at small liquor stores. It is amazing what you can find.

I'll offer a couple of older bottles that are not in production but still available at some stores. One suggestion is the Balvenie 10yo. It went out of production a few years ago and was replacd by the Double Wood. I like it better than the Double Wood which to me has a little too much sherry. It is an excellent every day drink. The other suggestion is a Glenmorangie 12yo port wood in the round tube. This was avaiable before the Quintan Ruban which is in a box. They are both port finishes but I like the round tube port a little better. Also available in the round tubes are sherry, madaira and burghundy. All are very nice and can be found if you look around.

Happy hunting.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

my favorite is glenfiddich 21year.. pick some up!!!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Ardbeg, if you can handle the medicinal edge.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

glefiddich snow phoenix


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jhp612 said:


> glefiddich snow phoenix


That is a really good one and well-priced as well. The pear flavour really come out in this bottling...


----------

